# LONZO (SONNY BOY) PRATT SR. RIP



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LEXINGTON - Lonzo (Sonny Boy) Pratt, Sr., 76, of Crutchfield Avenue, Lexington, passed away Tuesday, March 17, 2009.

A service of remembrance was held 2 p.m. Sunday, March 22, at Davidson Funeral Home.

Mr. Pratt was born in Robeson County, June 3, 1932, to Jack and Rose Pratt. He was a retired carpenter.

Surviving are three daughters, Darcy Pratt Groce of Ferguson, N.C., Dorcy Pratt Bebber of Kannapolis, N.C., and Gailann Pratt Chavis of Mooresville, N.C.; one son, Lonzo Pratt, Jr. of Whisett, N.C.; eight grandchildren and nine great-grandchildren; one brother, Eugene Hucklebee of Mt. Airy, N.C.; and one sister, Joyce Guinn of Rockingham, N.C.

Davidson Funeral Home, Lexington in charge of arrangements.

Online condolences may be made at Davidson Funeral Home : Lexington, North Carolina (NC)

Published in the News Record on 3/24/2009


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm sorry Marty I don't know who this is  

Sorry for the loss though.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Old time dogman. Owned vindicator and Zebo I believe.

RIP. and so goes a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Back in the day he had the hardest fastest dogs ever seen, he was a great dogman. He was the one to beat in the 70's. Yes he was the one who Zebo and bred some really nice dogs down from him for many years.


----------

